# visa 457 processing time



## hemanginidavda (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi all,

Can you help me to understand timelines and process to expedite my visa application lodged for sub class 457?
I had applied online application on 11 Jan and it still shows status as application received with no further updates !


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Every case is diifferent. I have seen them take a few weeks to 8 months.


----------



## Hamza (Nov 8, 2015)

I am waiting from the last 7 months, I don't know what is wrong with the Department.


----------



## joshuapaul (Mar 22, 2016)

hi heman did you get any response ? if yes share with me i have the same issue.

Dofollow Backlinks | Seo Service | Website Ranking


----------



## das999 (Apr 4, 2016)

my company applied for me through an agent and i got in a month


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

das999 said:


> my company applied for me through an agent and i got in a month


Every case is different. I have had two 457 visas and a PR visa. Both of my 457's were granted in under 10 days. The second only took 4 days. My PR took 3 weeks.

But, I have seen a 457 take 8 months from a person in a low risk country


----------



## Ikram Hussain (Apr 5, 2016)

*457 visa process*

Hi All,
how i can apply for 457 visa ?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ikram Hussain said:


> Hi All,
> how i can apply for 457 visa ?


Do you have an employer willing to sponsor you?


----------



## JBull (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi All

I am from South Africa and have a 457 visa pending with department. All boxes ticked, fees paid etc and using an agent.
Any idea if one can follow up or estimated timeline?
Visa was lodged over a month ago?

Thanks All
Good Luck to everyone 
J


----------



## EMM2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Indeed every case is different. My agent lodged mine and for my wife and my two year old in early Feb. in mid-March, something was not clear on my wife's chest xray and we had to do sputum cultures that literally took eternity. Anyway 2 weeks ago, all requested additional medical tests turned out negative. We are anxiously awaiting for the grant. It is 5 months now!

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Hamza (Nov 8, 2015)

waiting for the visa 457 since Aug 2015, .... 10 Months


----------



## EMM2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hamza said:


> waiting for the visa 457 since Aug 2015, .... 10 Months


10 months is too long a time! Did you hear from your CO/agent after the initial handing in of all your documentation? Were you requested for additional documents? Your employer is still waiting this long?

I hope mine doesn't take this long coz I may end up giving up

Eric


----------



## Hamza (Nov 8, 2015)

EMM2016 said:


> 10 months is too long a time! Did you hear from your CO/agent after the initial handing in of all your documentation? Were you requested for additional documents? Your employer is still waiting this long?
> 
> I hope mine doesn't take this long coz I may end up giving up
> 
> Eric


Last update was in October 2015,I did not hear anything from the CO after that.Each and every thing is complete/Provided.


----------



## EMM2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Got our visa 457 today July 13th after launching the application on 5th Feb. took just over 5 months. The delay was however as I indicated due to my wife having to undergo further tests for TB hence did sputum cultures that took 8 weeks. Anyway glad that this process is finally over and we get to land in Sydney in two weeks time!

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## newbienz (Oct 14, 2016)

Applying in a couple of days through Migration Agent for 457 Visa for self and wife

Application complete in all respects and very sure that Immigration officer will not require any additional documents
However, We maybe required to undergo medical tests, if asked for by the Immigration officer.
Any idea at what stage they take the decision for the medical tests and convey to the Agent ?

Any idea of the approximate time required for processing currently ?
The agent has indicated 6 weeks but want to be sure as I have to renew my existing house lease in NZ accordingly

Thanks for advising


----------



## mortezauk2 (Apr 7, 2017)

hi everyone
i have applied for 457 visa with employer which is not approved, on my immi account says assessment in progress,
dose anyone know how long i have to wait?i summited my application on 27feb17and my sponsor submitted on 28 jan17.
any comment will help
thanks in advance


----------



## jimcwk (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have been waiting for my 457 visa since 22nd Feb. My application was submitted through agent appointed by my company. During 19th of March, additional information related to my company was requested by IMMI and submission completed in 19th April. 

My agent emailed the 457 processing team in Parramatta on 2nd May and received a reply on 9th May updating me that my application is in queue with a position #6451.

Until today i am still waiting which almost 102 days. Anyone can tell me if I will be rejected?

Jimmy


----------



## prabhu2aust (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi,
My company has filled visa application on 10/08/17 and have not received the lodgement confirmation email from DIBP, will it take more time to get the acklowdgement email? is there any specific reason for not getting acklowdgement email? Please help me to understand the situation.


----------



## sharukh (Oct 19, 2017)

Hamza said:


> I am waiting from the last 7 months, I don't know what is wrong with the Department.[/QUOT
> 
> Going through same situation 9 months already passed ..


----------



## eila (Nov 15, 2017)

hi, i have a pending 457visa application submitted last september.I have read that someone got his visa after few days due to expedite visa processing. Does anyone know how to do that? 

Also, is it possible to apply for a tourist visa while waiting for the 457 visa decision? 

thanks!


----------



## dombivliindian (Nov 24, 2017)

*TCS Applicant Mumbai -457 WP Australia*

Hello,

I am from mumbai and my 457 application has been filed by my employer Tata Consultancy Services in Mumbai. previously I held a 457 Visa issues on 27th may 2015 on a System Analyst Role by same employer which was cancelled by my employer Last Year.

My new application was lodged on 24th April 2017 on role of ICT Support engineer. My Company's Immigration Cell advised me that my nomination was rejected and they received RFI on it in end of October. I submmited additional documents to DIBP through my companys immigration Cell.

Would anyone be able to tell as to what is the timeframe taken by DIBP to re assess my application as its already been 7 months today.

when mail sent to [email protected] says " system is processing application lodged on 8th septemeber 2017"

Are there any applicants waiting for their 457 approvals being lodged since April this year ???


----------

